# Movie Popcorn and Frozen drink, can i have?



## cade1988 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi I just have a question. I live in Australia and im going to the movies tomorrow night and im wondering if I can have movie frozen drinks and popcorn (small amount) or is there FODMAP stuff in them i can have?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Is there anyway to find out what they frozen drink is sweetened with? And how much total sugar? I would think that could very likely have stuff added that could be a problem. Even if they go all natural and sweeten with fruit juices that is just as bad.


----------



## cade1988 (Jun 11, 2012)

Kathleen M. said:


> Is there anyway to find out what they frozen drink is sweetened with? And how much total sugar? I would think that could very likely have stuff added that could be a problem. Even if they go all natural and sweeten with fruit juices that is just as bad.


what about popcorn?


----------



## cade1988 (Jun 11, 2012)

cade1988 said:


> what about popcorn?


and whats wrong with sugar?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think some people find heavily sugared foods a problem even if the glucose to fructose ratio is 1:1. Some people find a lot of sugar all at once is a problem.I think with the popcorn it is OK but it depends more on what they put on it. Also how much fat you tolerate may play a role in if you can eat the heavily greased stuff they usually sell at movies, at least around here.


----------

